# Canister filter for a 29 gallon tank?



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I guess it depends on what is in your tank, but many of us live by our Eheim 2213; 116 GPH and only $80

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382918/cl0/eheimfilter2213pluskit


----------



## machinehead26 (Mar 13, 2010)

Rena xp2 would work


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

my xp2 seems perfect on my 29g. you wouldn't need the power head anymore.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

My Sunsun 302 seems to be great, and it's a great price too.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fischman said:


> My Sunsun 302 seems to be great, and it's a great price too.


Do you have a link to one, for I can't find it.

I see the Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filters at Petco for $70. Has anyone used Penn Plax brand?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filter Review


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

filtration is one of those things you wanna spend the extra money on... i would personally stay away from anything but an eheim, especially if the other option is a pennplax... the company is in the middle of some weird stuff and they are no longer carried by 2 major pet store distributors in an effort to become a direct shipper to all stores, which has kind of put them in the hole a bit... obviosly they are still carried by all the big box stores, but i know they took a hit on the independent market. Get the 2215 classic and be done


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I love my 2213 on my 29g. Personally, I think it has more than enough power for the tank, but then again, I'm also running a powerhead.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

^ i can see that working well, powerheads really do help, I never realized it until I kept my first planted tank though...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

This kind of goes along with this, but would one eheim 2215 be enough for a 33 rimless?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I aim for something close to 10x the tank volume per hour. This can be from one filter, or a combination of filter and poweheads. 

I happen to have the Fluval 204 on my 29 gallon tanks, and they are about the smallest flow that I would want. I have additional flow from small powerheads. 
I am not recommending the Fluval product line. Too many problems have cropped up with some of the other filters (I have several 404s and 304s). 

Of the filters I have tried, I like the Rena Filstar product line. It also has some problems, but not as many as the Fluval, and parts are available. I do not like Eheims. They are underpowered, and do not remove the debris.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive got a Fluval 205, a Penguin 150 and a Hydor pico powerhead in my 29 gallon. Seems to work well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

F22 said:


> filtration is one of those things you wanna spend the extra money on... i would personally stay away from anything but an eheim, especially if the other option is a pennplax... the company is in the middle of some weird stuff and they are no longer carried by 2 major pet store distributors in an effort to become a direct shipper to all stores, which has kind of put them in the hole a bit... obviosly they are still carried by all the big box stores, but i know they took a hit on the independent market. Get the 2215 classic and be done


I disagree. My SunSun Filter is worth more than it costs and I will buy many many more of them. 

Eheim filters are nice, but are not worth the ridiculous sticker prices they attach to them. I would recommend a sunsun, marineland c series, or fluval comfortably over the eheim due to price alone. My sunsun 302 manages to filter my 75g tank just fine with the help of two powerheads. No floaties and no quality issue. The filter is rock solid, and I have spoke by email and phone to customer support, so I know I can get parts if I have to. 

Assuming that because something is cheaper it is crap is really a poor assumption. My Odyssea light is kicking strong too...


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> This kind of goes along with this, but would one eheim 2215 be enough for a 33 rimless?


A 2215 would be perfect for a 33 I would think 
I would have gotten a 2215 if I wasn't already getting the powerhead for my co2. The powerhead I got didn't work too well for that, but it really helps to keep the water flow at where I want it.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

F22 said:


> filtration is one of those things you wanna spend the extra money on... i would personally stay away from anything but an eheim, especially if the other option is a pennplax... the company is in the middle of some weird stuff and they are no longer carried by 2 major pet store distributors in an effort to become a direct shipper to all stores, which has kind of put them in the hole a bit... obviosly they are still carried by all the big box stores, but i know they took a hit on the independent market. Get the 2215 classic and be done


+1 . I use multi filtrations on my 20. Eheim Ecco 2234 & Classic 2213. You cant go wrong with Eheim.


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

Running an eheim 2234 as well as a sunsun 302, and if i'm feeling froggy and need some extra flow once the plants start really filling in, i back up the flow with a hydor koralia nano power head


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

> hydor koralia nano power head


They are the best power head Ive used in its price range.


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

herns said:


> They are the best power head Ive used in its price range.


They are also WONDERFUL for using it like a "leaf blower" in the dense thick of your plants to blow out debris and other things that you can't normally get to with a siphon.


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Where does one go to look at purchasing a Sunsun?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I found one on ebay. But when you search, type in "aquarium canister filter" instead of "SunSun." You'll see them pop up. They are white. For whatever reason, the ebay ad does not contain the name "SunSun". I had trouble finding them, too. Upon the recommendation of others on here I bought the version w/o the UV light. It cost me just over $50 after the cost of shipping.


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Stemwinder said:


> I found one on ebay. But when you search, type in "aquarium canister filter" instead of "SunSun." You'll see them pop up. They are white. For whatever reason, the ebay ad does not contain the name "SunSun". I had trouble finding them, too. Upon the recommendation of others on here I bought the version w/o the UV light. It cost me just over $50 after the cost of shipping.


Thank you! I was typing Sunsuns and found nothing. You've been very helpful!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well I am not finding the sun canister filters on Ebay but found a fluval 205 canister filter. I am thinking this may work, for since I don't inject Co2 I need low current.

What do you think?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Search for "aquarium canister filter" on ebay. You will see the white canister filters pop up. The ad title won't say "SunSun" but it will say "3 STAGE EXTERNAL CANISTER AQUARIUM FILTER SALT&FRESH OK" and that is the SunSun. The one that says "4 Stage" has the UV light.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, I found the 3 stage filters. They are $55. 

Found this Rena Filstar X p1 on EBay which is $32 and $5 shipping. Such an unbelievable good price. What are your thoughts on it?

Well I ended up getting the Eheim Ecco. It is rated for a 35 gallon. I decided on it for when I move I will be downgrading to 2 10 gallon tanks for a few months. Got it new on Ebay for $62 (new and included shipping) It was the newest with no problems.

Thanks for all of your suggestions!!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Too bad I did not know about these filters a month ago before I bought the xp2 and xp3. Btw, so far I love the Renas.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well I didn't get the Rena for I found it had something broken on it. That is why it was a good price.


----------

